# Ceiling fan or light in living room?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

More important to have a fan, it helps to move the conditioned air.
Think about it, how many times have you turned that light on.
I just hate a central over head light in a room.
It's useless to read or watch TV by.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

We rarely use either the overhead light or the fan really... There are lamps that we use at night when we relax in the living room.

Basically my wife thinks just a light might make the room look bigger and I agree, but we both want what would look best and be best for resale. The last time I remember using the fan was when I shampooed the carpet. 

I appreciate the thoughts either way. This is kinda a weird question. :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it is a personal choice, but I really hate the ceiling fans.

I would remove it and add a nice light fixture, maybe something blingy...lol


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think ceiling fans can add a lot to creature comfort and they can reduce the load on HVAC systems if you switch the blade direction with the seasons.

Unfortunately they are almost always plunked in the middle of the room and most lower end box store ones are clunky looking things that match absolutely no decor known to humankind. If I had to pick a single example of what will happen when box stores are all that is left because not enough of us shopped in specialty stores or supported stores with real buyers? What the hideous choices box stores will make for us will be like? Shop for ceiling fans! 

I guess I would keep the fan idea but bite the bullet and get a nice looking unit from a real lighting store or online.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

How large is your living room? We have an 8' ceiling in a small living room and frankly I detest our ceiling fan, it's rarely used, blows right in your eyes if your furniture is right below it (our's is). We bought a nice one, and I still think it's ugly. We found the most flush mount we could, but gave up in style to do so, it still hangs down into the room too far, making the space look even smaller. I'll be ripping our's out the first chance I get. Only good things about it was bought one the same color as the ceiling (white) and runs on a remote. It was better than the brown one that was there when we bought the house since it blended in a little bit.


----------

